# was kann ich löschen?

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich möchte mein System säubern.

```
# emerge -p --depclean

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies. Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 * 

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 dev-libs/libcdio

    selected: 0.83 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libdaemon

    selected: 0.14-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/luit

    selected: 1.1.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas

    selected: 3.4.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib

    selected: 0.10.30 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libvpx

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

    selected: 0.105 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

!!! 'app-editors/nano' (virtual/editor) is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

 app-editors/nano

    selected: 2.3.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/startup-notification

    selected: 0.12 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libevent

    selected: 2.0.21 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-misc-misc

    selected: 1.1.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libechonest

    selected: 2.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-misc/kde-gtk-config

    selected: 2.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-cpp/gmock

    selected: 1.6.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio

    selected: 0.10.35 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/chromaprint

    selected: 0.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/gcc

    selected: 4.5.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.6.3 

 dev-cpp/gtest

    selected: 1.6.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-alias

    selected: 1.0.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/qjson

    selected: 0.7.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/gtk+

    selected: 3.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.24.12 

All selected packages: media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.35 kde-misc/kde-gtk-config-2.1 x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4 dev-cpp/gmock-1.6.0 media-libs/libechonest-2.0.2 dev-libs/libcdio-0.83 x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12 dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1 gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.4.2 dev-libs/qjson-0.7.1-r1 media-libs/libvpx-1.0.0 x11-apps/luit-1.1.1 sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4 media-libs/chromaprint-0.6 media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.30 media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.3 media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.1.2 dev-cpp/gtest-1.6.0 app-editors/nano-2.3.1-r2 dev-libs/libevent-2.0.21 gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   755

Packages in world:    56

Packages in system:   42

Required packages:    734

Number to remove:     21
```

Was kann ich nun ohne böse Folgen löschen?

nano möchte ich aber auf jeden Fall behalten.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Beelzebub_

Bei gcc und dem Kernel immer vorsichtig sein, außerdem würde ich nano drinnen lassen.

----------

## musv

Naja, der gcc ist ja in einer neueren Version installiert. Bevor du den löschst, solltest du erst mal mit gcc-config prüfen, welche Version verwendet wird. 

nano würde ich ebenfalls drin lassen. Beim Kernel seh ich das nicht so eng. Es wird der Source-Code deinstalliert, das Kernel-Image und die Module bleiben erhalten. D.h. der Rechner ist noch immer startfähig. Ich lass aber auch immer die letzten beiden Kernelsourcen installiert. 

Ach ja, die fonts lass ich auch alle drin. Keine Ahnung, ob die gebraucht werden. Aber etwas mehr Auswahl an Schriftarten sehe ich nicht als problematisch an. Müllt auch das System nicht zu.

Die Sachen, die du explizit installiert lassen willst, solltest du dann ins Worldfile übernehmen. Bei bestimmten Kernelversionen sieht das z.B. so aus:

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:3.7.1" >> /var/lib/portage/world
```

Damit bleiben dann der neueste Kernel und die angegebene Version von depclean verschont.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Die Sachen, die du explizit installiert lassen willst, solltest du dann ins Worldfile übernehmen. Bei bestimmten Kernelversionen sieht das z.B. so aus:
> 
> ```
> echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:3.7.1" >> /var/lib/portage/world
> ```
> ...

 

Ich dachte immer die world Datei selbst zu bearbeiten sei nicht empfehlenswert.

Wäre ein "emerge --select =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:3.7.1" (oder so ähnlich) dafür nicht besser geeignet?

----------

## Josef.95

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Die Sachen, die du explizit installiert lassen willst, solltest du dann ins Worldfile übernehmen. Bei bestimmten Kernelversionen sieht das z.B. so aus:
> 
> ```
> echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:3.7.1" >> /var/lib/portage/world
> ```
> ...

 

Hm nein, --select ist hier nicht das richtige.

Nutzt doch am besten wie von depclean vorgeschlagen die --noreplace Option, um schon installierte Pakete mit ins world file aufzunehmen.  *--depclean Ausgabe wrote:*   

> Packages that are part of the world set will always
> 
>  * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with
> 
>  * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`

 

`man emerge` schreibt dazu:  *Quote:*   

>        --noreplace (-n)
> 
>               Skips the packages specified on the command-line that have already been installed.  Without this option, any package atoms or package sets you specify on the command-line will
> 
>               cause Portage to remerge the package, even if it is already installed.  Note that Portage will not remerge dependencies by default.

 

Das ganze schaut dann zb so aus 

```
# emerge -n nano

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Recording app-editors/nano in "world" favorites file...
```

 So ist das ganze fix und sauber erledigt  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich dachte immer die world Datei selbst zu bearbeiten sei nicht empfehlenswert.

 

*shrug* 

Ich editier das in solchen Fällen immer manuell. Als schöner Nebeneffekt sortiert sich das Worldfile auch selbst, wenn durch emerge später da irgendein Paket hinzugefügt oder gelöscht wird.

----------

## cryptosteve

Klar, solange Du genau weisst, was Du eintragen musst, ist das auch kein Problem.

----------

